# Baby's Tummy Measuring BIG at 32 weeks



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
  
  I don't know if anyone has any advice or experience of this. I have been  having growth scans every 2 weeks since 28 weeks because of various  high-risk issues (mainly that I'm on blood pressure medication and have a  clotting condition that can restrict growth and am insulin resistant on  metformin and so at risk of gestational diabetes and increased  growth!). 
  
  On the first 3 scans, the baby's head was measuring just about the 50th  percentile and his head just below the 95th. Both sonographer and  consultant were very happy with this.  Today, his head was still  following the same curve, but his tummy had done a leap to being over  the 95th percentile (I'm 32 +3 and his tummy measured 36 +4!!!). The  (different) sonographer freaked me out by measuring and measuring, then  leaving me on the table to go and check something on the computer then  measuring again, all the while saying nothing. Eventually she said she  thought it was possibly down to a growth spurt and that he might be down  to the curve again the next time, or it could be blood sugar, but  unlikely to be anything more sinister. Then she sent me off to see the  consultant, telling me I could chat about it to him/her. 
  
  Except, with my luck being what it was, I didn't get either of my usual  consultants, I got a registrar from overseas who didn't seem to  understand me at all. We went round and round in circles, with her  saying it must be my blood sugar levels and me saying that my glucose  tolerance test (3 weeks ago) had been fine. Eventually I was given  another apt in two weeks and off I went. I also saw a midwife (head  midwife, I think) so I worried at her too. She felt that it was most  likely a growth spurt - I've lost a pound this week (only put on about 6  lbs in total over the pregnancy) and been feeling a bit grotty and she  said all that fitted with him taking all my resources for his own growth  spurt. I desperately want to believe this, but am terrified that it  might be something even worse than blood sugar problems - some kind of  chromosomal abnormality or blockage or something. I've had 6 early  losses before this - this is a donor egg baby and my last chance, so I  know that my anxiety levels are pretty high anyway, but this has just  thrown me completely.
  
  Help?
  Silver xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would tend to agree with the growth spurt, rather than it being anything wrong, it could also have had a tummy full of fluid that it hadn't wee'd out yet. The next scan will tell you more, but it honestly doesn't sound anything to be concerned about,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thank you so much for the reassurance. A kind consultant friend & our own GP have both since said similar things to your message so am feeling much better  .
Silver


----------

